# Powerpoint-Tutorial



## Mr.Mista (26. Januar 2002)

Hidiho Leutz...

Bräuchte mal n gutes Tutorial für Powerpoint..
...nicht dass ich es zu schwer finden würde... aber ich brauch des weil ich mach da n Referat drüber in der Schule und bin mir net sicher in welcher Reihenfolge ich die features durchgehen soll..

PS: Es handelt sich um Powerpoint 97 (!ALTE! schule)

THX

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## CyTreX (28. Januar 2002)

Hi 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Februar 2002)

*Webseite gedownloadet*

Achtung KEIN eigenes Material , aber hilfreich!!!!

O-Ton - Webseite: ( Betreff Copyrightrecht und Co )

Achtung: Die Schulungen dürfen nur von privaten Anwendern kostenlos heruntergeladen und genutzt werden. Die Schulungen enthalten Werbung und dürfen nicht weiterverbreitet werden. Die Urheberrechte liegen bei Swen Lehmann.

Unternehmen, Bildungseinrichtungen, Organisation usw. bitte ich, via Email mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen. Nähere Informationen zu den Bedingungen erhalten Sie hier.


Hier der Link zum Tutorial ( pastte nicht als Anhang:

http://www.swen-lehmann.de/Downloads/PowerPoint97.exe


----------



## Mr.Mista (7. Februar 2002)

*THX...*

Hey thx leutz...

War leider n bissle spät (Referat am 28.01.02)... lol

Macht aber nix .. hab dann selber hingekriegt...

Trotzdem danke mal..

::Mr.Mista::


----------

